
Why I Don't Write for Medium - enginn
http://medium.com/joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-medium-c7cc156bc5d9
======
wut42
This post was written in 2013 and some things changed since, Medium lets you
have your own domain, and most importantly, they don't own your content
anymore:

>You own the rights to the content you post on Medium. We don’t claim
ownership over any of it. However, by posting or transferring content to
Medium, you give us permission to use your content solely to do the things we
need to do to provide Medium Services, including, without limitation, storing,
displaying, reproducing, and distributing your content.

------
ante_annum
"Why I Don't Write for Medium", they write on Medium.

